# Squirrel tails?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a few squirrel tails saved up. Don't ask why, I don't know. Trophies, I guess. Are they good for anything? Can anything be made from them? They all still have the bones in them (probably a mistake) and I salted or Boraxed the cut ends. What do you guys do with them? I know that Mepps will pay a little for them, but hardly enough to cover postage.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Put them on you car radio antenna.

That's what we used to do in the 50's.

That'll get the "Tree Huggers" excited.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

take up your own fly tying or even dress some treble hooks with them.....mkae a ice fishing coat or scarf.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You can ship them to Mepps and get a few cents a piece If in good shape!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to put 'em on my x-sister in laws car antenna.... she didn't want to touch them to take them off so she'd drive around with 'em until she could find someone to remove them.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I save mine and tell all my buddies to save them for me and by the end of the season I have over 100. Mepps pays 19 cents a tail and 23 cents for a premium tails if you have over 100. They also pay the shipping if you have over 50 tails. They will accept deer tails too for 50 cents a piece.


----------

